# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Seagate attaque des fabricants de SSD

## Doc TB

Malgré son air suffisant et contrairement à ce que son patronyme laisse suggérer, Bill Watkins n’est ni membre du FBI, ni agent secret, ni même avocat chargé de défendre les minorités opprimées. Non. Bill Watkins est le président de Seagate, leader du disque dur bien dur, mais aussi de la confédération des mauvais perdants. Le mois dernier, interrogé au sujet de l’arrivée des SSD (unités de stockage à mémoire flash) celui-ci avait déclaré : "_God Damnit. SSD ’r just fuckin’ pieces of stupid crap. I’ll Sue Ya!_", qu’on pourrait traduire par "Je ne suis pas du tout impressionné par les performances des SSD. Nos disques durs sont nettement supérieurs et de toute façon, si nos ventes baissent, je poursuis tout le monde en justice."
   Depuis hier, c’est désormais chose faite puisque Seagate vient de déposer une plainte contre un gros fabricant de SSD, STEC, pour de multiples violations de brevets concernent les algorithmes de correction d’erreurs, de cache, la gestion des interfaces et le fait d’écrire des données sur un support pour les relire ensuite. Immédiatement, le porte-parole de la société STEC, Patrick Wilkison, a déclaré que Seagate avait simplement peur de la montée en puissance des SSD avant d’agresser les avocats de l’accusation avec un rasoir à main quadruple lame.
   Selon les projections, le marché des SSD devrait passer de 19 millions de dollars en 2007 à 9 milliards en 2012, la bataille juridique ne fait donc que commencer. Quant à Bill, il n’a pas fini d’embaucher des avocats.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## MR.G

> Immédiatement, le porte-parole de la société STEC, Patrick *Wilkison*, a déclaré que Seagate avait simplement peur de la montée en puissance des SSD avant d’agresser les avocats de l’accusation avec *un rasoir à main quadruple lame.*


 :^_^:

----------


## Tetsuo

ha un stagiaire de Mr Rabot !  ::P:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Bernard Tapie !

----------


## yoplou

Major, chai pas qui c'est, mais il a pas une gueule de porte bonheur

----------


## Bounty

Attaque dans l'espoir d'avoir sa part du gateau avec des royalties avant de sortir ses propres SSD Seagate? 
Moi j'applaudis, j'aurai fait la même chose, quelques $millions c'est toujours bon à prendre...

----------


## CrocMagnum

Aaah ces histoires de brevets! Et ces mastodontes viennent nous bassiner avec la liberté d'entreprendre. Ca m'rapelle _Gillette_ qui a déposé plusieurs dizaines de brevets pour ses lames triple/quadruple action! Et c'est généralement des groupes bien installés, genre _Seagate_, qui cadenassent leur secteur de prédilection...Mais bon la mémoire flash c'est inéluctable, à mort les disques durs.

A quand les brevets sur l'eau, l'air le vent? C'est en cours nan?  ::|:

----------


## mrFish

Surtout que les Disques Dur sont encore là pour un très long moment.
Les deux support vont coexisté l'un ne va pas remplacer l'autre.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> A quand les brevets sur l'eau, l'air le vent? C'est en cours nan?


Je crois que Pepsi a déposé un brevet pour sa couleur bleue. C'est tellement con que c'est sûrement vrai.

----------


## darkape

Moi j'ai déposé un brevet pour l'utilisation de pictogrammes représentant des sons qui assemblées forme un langage dans les méthodes de communication écrites... 


 Sans rire, dans un dossier j'avais vu quelqu'un revendiquer un brevet pour inscrire des informations personnelles sur un support numérique portatif type carte ... et qui demandait de la thunes à l'état pour la carte vitale !

----------


## tenshu

> Je crois que Pepsi a déposé un brevet pour sa couleur bleue. C'est tellement con que c'est sûrement vrai.


Attention on peut déposer l'utilisation commerciale d'une couleur, je pense au rouge ferrari, ou le IBK d'Yves Klein.

Je trouve plus grave que beaucoup veuillent introduire le brevet logiciel logiciel en europe comme notre cher président (cf réponse au questionnaire de l'APRIL). Le concept de propriété intellectuelle ou encore le brevetage du vivant (ogm, proteine, hormones etc etc).

Rassurez vous tout les monde pousse pour que les brevets durent de plus en plus longtemps....




> Moi j'ai déposé un brevet pour l'utilisation de pictogrammes représentant des sons qui assemblées forme un langage dans les méthodes de communication écrites...


je rappelle que effectivement tu peut déposer a peut pret n'importe quel brevet, les organismes de dépôt ne font qu'enregistrer le dossier.
Après c'est au dépositaire de vérifier l'antériorité d'un brevet similaire ou de la non recevabilité de celui-ci (genre breveter la roue).

----------


## Stifler

> (...) et le fait d’écrire des données sur un support pour les relire ensuite. (...)
> 
> Voir la news


Heureusement que je sais qu'on parle d'informatique, parce que hors contexte, je brevète tout de suite le papier. A moi les brouzoufs  :B):

----------


## Pangloss

Bah les gars de chez seagate ont enfin compris que les disque durs vont finir remplacé par les SSD, eux n'ont rien de prévu a ce niveau quand les premier commence à arriver sur le marché.

Donc ils veulent une part du gateau. Mouais.

----------


## Erokh

Les SSD ne remplaceront qu'une partie des DD. Dans un truc de stockage, on se fout du bruit et de la vitesse, par contre on veut un truc qui se sécurise bien, qui se garde, qui a une grosse capacité, et qui en plus coûte pas trop cher au Go.

Comme dit avant: seagate va perdre du terrain, c'est sûr, mais il existera toujours un marché du DD à plateaux.

Par contre, il est évident qu'ils réclament une part du gâteau, vu comme il a l'air appétissant maintenant qu'il est démoulé. Pas toujours facile de savoir à quoi ressemblera cette pâte flasque et dégoutante, une fois cuite  :^_^:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> ...la bataille juridique ne fait donc que commencer. Quant à Bill, il n’a pas fini d’embaucher des avocats.


Yeah! J'aurais dû faire lawyer aux US moi  :B): 

Sinon, ne pas non plus oublier que les tribunaux fonctionnent plutôt bien en général. Donc, si les sociétés qui fabriquent les SSD n'utilisent pas les brevets appartenant à SEAGATE, cette dernière se fera débouter de ses demandes. 

Et dans le cas contraire, c'est plutôt normal que SEAGATE se défende. Un concurrent qui vous pique votre savoir faire en matière d'algorithmes de correction d’erreurs, de cache ou de gestion des interfaces, vous l'assignez en justice. C'est normal.

----------


## vectra

Ils ont raison de réclamer les droits sur leurs brevets. Y'a sans doute des brevets abusifs dans le lot, mais étant donné que Seagate est le lider maximo du disque, y compris en SCSI pour homme, y'en a certainement des sérieux et 100% à eux aussi.


De toute manière, ca me gène pas que deux mastodontes fassent des batailles de brevets: ce que je trouve mesquin, c'est qu'un grosbill écrase un petit avec des brevets alakon. Là, le chevalier Seagate, père des Cheetah 15k, écrase un vendeur de mauvais disque valant le prix de plusieurs ordinateur: pas de pitié!

----------

